# My girlfriend wants a six pack!...



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

Any of you experienced guys got any knowledge on training methods for my misses just to cut down abit n have perfect abs...

I think shes fine as she is  but as i'm always in the gym she wants to get involved haha

Thanks in advance


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Abs take a less than 10 % BF ratio so l am told so its diet and cardio mate.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

it's less on a woman, 15% should have her abs popping


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

As gemilky said mate, diet and cardio to lower BF%.


----------



## bakerboo (Aug 30, 2010)

Hanging leg raises and crunches whilst in the raised position, diagonal crunches on swiss ball, lots of cardio and I do pole fit which has been great for my core and upper body strength. (constant 4 visible and 6 after training) Also good diet and low body fat %


----------



## Gunni_Sta (Nov 10, 2010)

Xenical is for Girls very Atractive, i have a Package here buyd for my Girl but know we are broken...so if you have Interess contact me via Instant Messenger!


----------



## benniedwards (Jun 12, 2010)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Xenical is for Girls very Atractive, i have a Package here buyd for my Girl but know we are broken...so if you have Interess contact me via Instant Messenger!


Expand...


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunni_Sta said:


> Xenical is for Girls very Atractive, i have a Package here buyd for my Girl but know we are broken...so if you have Interess contact me via Instant Messenger!





benniedwards said:


> Expand...


A translator would be more beneficial.


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

benniedwards said:


> Expand...


Xenical is a chemical used on weight loss tablet an is commonly known as orlistat. Basically it bunds any fat you consume and passes it straight through the body so it isn't absorbed. The idea is that you take the tablets while following a diet with (I think) less than 10% fat in it while taking the tablets. Although you do loose weight you would most likely have a similar if not the same result without the tablets on a low fat diet so they are a quick fix waste of money.

Also, side effects include being unable to control when this orange fat stuff comes out so farting is a no no!!! My friend took them and she shat the bed!!! Avoid!!! The other advice you have received is far better


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

gemc1981 said:


> Xenical is a chemical used on weight loss tablet an is commonly known as orlistat. Basically it bunds any fat you consume and passes it straight through the body so it isn't absorbed. The idea is that you take the tablets while following a diet with (I think) less than 10% fat in it while taking the tablets. Although you do loose weight you would most likely have a similar if not the same result without the tablets on a low fat diet so they are a quick fix waste of money.
> 
> Also, side effects include being unable to control when this orange fat stuff comes out so farting is a no no!!! My friend took them and she shat the bed!!! Avoid!!! The other advice you have received is far better


Is that like alli?


----------



## gemc1981 (Nov 4, 2010)

Peter V said:


> Is that like alli?


Thats the one!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

my misses cut wheat out of her diet a year or so ago,and now has permenent abbs all year

round.so try that,and she dosnt sh1t the bed either..so bonus.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

mal said:


> and she dosnt sh1t the bed either..so bonus.


LMAO


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

bakerboo said:


> Hanging leg raises and crunches whilst in the raised position, diagonal crunches on swiss ball, lots of cardio and I do pole fit which has been great for my core and upper body strength. (constant 4 visible and 6 after training) Also good diet and low body fat %


Contrary to popular beleif, training abs doesn't give you abs. Only low bodyfat does.

So the last bit of your post is the most important - Diet.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

dont we all lol

My brothers mrs does 20 mins on the bike every other am, only seems to eat cereal and pasta/chilli beef and has Lovely visible abs, b1tch :lol:


----------

